# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Login Automatik

## benseven11

Login automatik ne faqe interneti si forumi shqiptar,,yahoo mail,gmail,hotmail,lycos mail,AOLmail,etj.Te gjithe kontrollojne emailin cdo dite dhe duhet te klikosh shkruash adresa faqesh futesh informacion emer password,klik login te shohesh emalat.
Problemi eshte se mund te kesh disa llogari emaili dhe ti kontrollosh te gjitha,te harxhon  kohe,te merzit, te lodh.Eshte nje rutine e merzitshme qe e ben cdo dite.
Me login automatik,nuk ke nevoje te shtypesh ne tastjere asgje,nuk ke nevoje as te klikosh me miun.Mund te besh login automatik me programin
Do It Again 1.6-program falas.
http://www.spacetornado.com/DoItAgai...pDoItAgain.msi
Nqs programi nuk hapet duhet instaluar
NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2 / 2.0 / 1.1
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Others/...ice-Pack.shtml
Pas instalimit,mund te heqesh nje skedar kenge brenda programit,duke shkuar ne program files....Do it again....klik i djathte ne skedarin audio dhe delete(heq).
Programi kur hapet,nje kenge luhet,nqs kenga te bezdis hiqet.

Perpara se te fillojme me tutorialin,fusim nje ikone te programit ne menune e startit.
Pra kur te klikohet start,ne menu do shihet Ikona e programit.Klikohet te ikona "Do it again" dhe programi do  hapet.Kjo behet per ta hapur programin menjehere sa here qe te na duhet me vone,pa shkuar ne program files.
Shkohet ne program files,klik ne folderin "Do it again"Do hapet figura e pare me poshte dhe behen veprimet si ne figure.Pas kesaj,kur te klikosh ne start do shohesh ikonen e programit,si ne figuren e dyte.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdohet me figurat 3,4,5.klik Start,klik "Do it Again" dhe hapet programi.
Behen veprimet si me poshte nga  1.Klik deri te 7.Klik.

----------


## benseven11

Ne figuren 6 me poshte levizet dritarja e programit,anash poshte ekranit siper ores ne cep te ekranit ,ne menyre qe kjo dritare te mos bllokoje shikimin ne browser.
Do provohet se si te behet login automatik te faqja e forumit shqiptar,figura 7 dhe figura 8.
Vazhdohet duke filluar nga 8.Klik deri te 20.Shtyp scroll....

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon me figurat 9,10,11.

----------


## benseven11

Figurat,12 Makro u krijua.Perpara se ta testosh makron,klik ne linkun dalja ne te faqja e forumit shqiptar.Pastaj klik ne program ne Forumi shqiptar login 2 here.

----------


## benseven11

Le te shtojme nje makro tjeter ne program.Do shtojme AOL mail qe te krijojme nje makro qe te beje login automatikisht ne llogarine qe kemi ne AOL mail

----------


## benseven11

Figurat 16,17,18.
Makron per tu fut automatikisht ne AOL mail e krijuam dhe behet testimi ne figuren 17.
Figura18,tregon nje rradhe, procedure qe ndiqet per te krijur nje makro per tu fut ne faqe emaili ku ke llogari,automatikisht.

----------


## benseven11

Me krijimin e makrove per login,sa here qe do te duhet te besh login neper faqe interneti ku ke llogari,klik ne start,hap programin "Do it Again"
dhe klik ne makrot ne program dhe do behet login automatik.

----------


## benseven11

Me kete program mund te krijosh makro per te automatizuar.
1.Hapje programesh qe i perdor cdo dite.
2.Hapje direktorish windowsi qe jane thelle ne windows dhe kerkojne shume klikme kur behet manualisht
3.Hapje dokumentash
4.Hapje programesh antivirus antispyware,per te bere azhurnim automatik dhe skanim automatik
5.Hapje programesh media,videosh,direktori me muzike  etj,etj ,mundesite jane te pafund.

----------


## benseven11

Meqenese ky program,ka te beje me login automatik ne faqe interneti ku shikon emailin,ose forume ku ben login,atehere ky program(skedari exe) duhet mbrojtur qe te mos perdoret nga persona te tjere qe mund te punojne ne kompjuterin tend.Nqs programin DOITAGAIN e len te pambrojtur,dikush qe mund te perdore kompjutern tend,mund te te lexoje komplet emailat dhe mesazhet private.
Mbrojtjen mund ta besh me programin falas "easy file locker" i cili mund ta ktheje skedarin doitagain.exene te padukshem,jo aksesibel,jo te shkrushem.
Nje tutorial se si behet mbrojtja e skedarit exe.
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...69#post2648069

----------

